# Go hunting



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Missed two birds today!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Better to have missed then not risked" 

Trying for the Reds 

Each one goes into the earned memory box of You and Your Great Red

the Bounty know is just pudding to me 

I so much love even more and to watch them more out of Respect

then just stacking meat at my feet


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - you missed the BIRDS - not the PUP = LOL - last weekend PIKE busted 2 birds - that is a first - how 2 correct - no idea - just back 2 the field & PIKE will figure it out - when the long gun is fired - PIKE wants the command - DEAD BIRD - not NO BIRD - LOL - as allways - my fault - not the PUP - 4 the rest of the forum - learn 2 shoot VVell - V's loVE 2 have feathers in their mouth !! - just a fact of the life of a V !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I keep trying to go but thunderstorms get in the way.
Oh well, the upside is the duck ponds are full.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TX - duck season starts here on Thankgivings day - PIKE has no clue about the calender - I do - VVe R just VVaiting !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Big duck opener is this Saturday. We had a gully washer last Sunday, followed by 3-4 inches of rain since last night. Tomorrows rain fall is suppose to be heavier than todays. I just hope the quail find high ground and everyone has their ATVs ready. There will be no driving on a lot of the properties. If your want to see a farmer/rancher mad, leave ruts on his property.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I will not miss tomorrow. Pics will be with bird in hand.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TX - here in KY - the vast majority of land is priVate - you bring up a good POINT - it is a PRIVLAGE 2 HUNT not a right - respect begins when the pup exits your front door !!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

REM missing?

Stacking"  ;D

Big Rud likes his Ducks long low heat 

all natural woods ;D


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

This seems like a good thread to post my first hunting picture 

Disclaimer: I actually didn't shoot anything besides some cans. My friend was the one hunting, and I brought Kafka for the hike and to get more familiar with gun shots (she is doing great). 
I moved from the Netherlands to California a few years ago so for me a picture like this is something I never thought I would do. I guess I let my vizsla decide what to do in my spare time. She seems to like hunting


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Outstanding"  ;D

Better then Great shot 8)

of both of You 

attitude matters as well


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - the stack ? at 1 hunt test a judge asks - your pup is always on stack - no idea what that meant - the next day did answer - just ready 2 go - could I teach it - NO - just the nature of a well bred V - tail up - ready 2 go - proud & put me in the field - most show pups - they do work Very hard on this - a field pup ! just natural LOL - yes PIKE is always on stack if I have a long gun in hand - time 2 go to VVork !!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

No idea where Ruby was on this stand....probably went to find another gun with better aim lol


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

**** Har - that is 1 giant S/S - LOL - Ruby has every right 2 RUN - is he holding his stock or his BALLS ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's only a 20ga o/u Ron, maybe looks big 'cos I'm a dwarf lol!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Better shooting today.


----------

